# Favorite Songs from the Psalter - please recommend



## matthew11v25 (May 12, 2008)

I am new to using the Psalter in general for worship in any context and would like recommendations on some favorite tunes and psalms. 

What are your favorites? for private and corporate settings.

Please give a little detail on edition of the psalter, etc. 

much appreciated!!!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 12, 2008)

Psalm 51E


----------



## Casey (May 12, 2008)

Ps 139 in the old/blue Trinity Hymnal (which is #33). In the new/red Trinity Hymnal, Ps 5 (#51), Ps 146 (#57), Ps. 36:5-10 (#60), Ps. 84 (#371) . . . well, there are more from both the these hymnals, but that's a start.


----------



## Davidius (May 12, 2008)

I like 72C in the Book of Psalms for Singing.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 12, 2008)

Psalm 124 to the old 124th.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 12, 2008)

Lewis Bayly offers this guidance for choosing particular psalms for particular occasions:



> Then sing:
> 
> In the morning, Ps 3; Ps 5; Ps 16; Ps 22; Ps 144. In the evening, Ps 4; Ps 127; Ps 141. For mercy after a sin committed, Ps 51; Ps 103. In sickness or heaviness, Ps 6; Ps 13; Ps 88; Ps 90; Ps 91; Ps 137; Ps 146. When thou art recovered, Ps 30; Ps 32. On the Sabbath day, Ps 19; Ps 92; Ps 95. In time of joy, Ps 80; Ps 98; Ps 107; Ps 136; Ps 145. Before sermon, Ps 1; Ps 12; Ps 147; Ps 119:1-8 and Ps 119:33-40. After sermon, any Psalm which concerneth the chief argument of the sermon. At the communion, Ps 22; Ps 23; Ps 103; Ps 111; Ps 116. For spiritual solace, Ps 15; Ps 19; Ps 25; Ps 46; Ps 67; Ps 112; Ps 116. After wrong and disgrace received, Ps 42; Ps 69; Ps 70; Ps 140; Ps 144.



I found a few other threads in which some have mentioned their favorite psalms. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f51/psalm-52b-old-77th-24369/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/favorite-psalms-listening-learning-27333/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f32/psalms-hymns-kids-should-know-11239/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/first-psalm-taught-19634/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/free-psalm-recordings-10836/

Some of my personal favorites include 

1650 Scottish Metrical Psalter
Psalm 1 (meditation upon God's law)
Psalm 2 (Prince Messiah reigns)
Psalm 4 (evening)
Psalm 8 (praising our Creator for his magnificent creation)
Psalm 19 (the book of nature and the book of God's law)
Psalm 23 (the Lord is my Shepherd - Crimond)
Psalm 25 ("Let not the errors of my youth / nor sins, remember'd be")
Psalm 27 ("Though me my parents both should leave / the Lord will me up take")
Psalm 32 (praise God for forgiveness of sins)
Psalm 34 ("O taste and see that God is good")
Psalm 46 ("God is our refuge and our strength")
Psalm 51 (the mercy of the Lord is great)
Psalm 68 (Huguenot war psalm)
Psalm 84 (rejoicing to dwell in the courts of the Lord)
Psalm 90 (to cast oneself upon the mercies of God)
Psalm 98 (praise the Lord)
Psalm 100 (Old 100th)
Psalm 103 (Bless the Lord)
Psalm 104 (Bless the Lord)
Psalm 115 ("Not unto us, Lord, not to us")
Psalm 119 (love the law of God)
Psalm 124 (Old 124th)
Psalm 127 (family psalm)
Psalm 128 (family psalm)
Psalm 130 (waiting upon the Lord)
Psalm 133 (unity psalm)
Psalm 136 (another of the same)
Psalm 139 (how great are the works of God)
Psalm 148 (let all praise the Lord)

Ainsworth Psalter
Psalm 23
Psalm 100

Book of Psalms for Singing
Psalm 4B (evening)
Psalm 8B (praising our Creator for his magnificent creation)
Psalm 20B (leaning upon God alone)
Psalm 23B (The Lord is my Shepherd - Crimond)
Psalm 46C (Ein' Feste Burg)
Psalm 51B (Myra)
Psalm 51D (Toplady)
Psalm 65A ("Praise waits for Thee in Zion")
Psalm 84A (Stella)
Psalm 84B (Melita)
Psalm 90C (St. Catherine)
Psalm 98A (keep oxygen tanks on hand)
Psalm 100A (Old 100th)
Psalm 100C (RPCNA Covenanter favorite)
Psalm 103A ("Bless the Lord, my soul; my whole heart")
Psalm 104D ("How many works, Lord, in wisdom You've made")
Psalm 113A (special psalm)
Psalm 122B (when all God's people assemble to magnify his name)
Psalm 124B (Old 124th)
Psalm 133A ("Behold how good a thing it is")
Psalm 138A (casting one's cares upon the Lord)
Psalm 145A (praise God for he is worthy of praise)
Psalm 147B (the snow psalm)


----------



## matthew11v25 (May 12, 2008)

wow...thanks all


----------



## AV1611 (May 13, 2008)

My favourite is Ps. c sang to the Old Hundredth from the Scottish Metrical Psalter (1650)


----------



## jaybird0827 (May 13, 2008)

Here are links to some of my favorites, recommended tunes included.

Psalm 121:1-8

Psalm 134:1-3

Psalm 2:1-12

Psalm 110:1-7

Psalm 146:1-10

Psalm 84:1-12

Psalm 52:1-9

Psalm 126:1-6 

Psalm 122:1-9

Psalm 124 (II):1-8


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 13, 2008)

I have lots of favourites, but at the top would be Psalm 29 in the Anglo-Genevan Psalter. Words can be found here and music here.


----------



## Augusta (May 13, 2008)

Just a few of my current favorites from the Scottish:

Psalm 51 tune: Vox Dilecti
Psalm 27 tune: Faith is the Victory 
Psalm 52 tune: Old 107th
Psalm 115 tune: Non nobis
Psalm 105 tune: Farrant


----------



## sastark (May 13, 2008)

Psalm 98A in the RPCNA Book of Psalms for Singing. Very complicated tune, but beautiful when sung correctly.

Edited to add: Found MP3 of this psalm, and many more at: http://www.manhattanreformed.org/psalms.php


----------



## joeholland (May 13, 2008)

Psalms 1, 2, 22, 23, 25, 32, 40, 91, 100, 110, 130, and 145 are current favorites. I prefer singing ones that are directly quoted by the NT in reference to the person and work of Christ. 

I am a musical car wreck so I go with simple tunes that I've written in the back of my TBS-The Psalms of David in Metre (Scottish Psalter). You could start with _Crimond_, _Dundee_, _St Magnus_, _St Columba_, _Arlington_, _Irish_, _Winchester Old_, _Azmom_, and _Martyrdom_. In a pinch you could use--gasp--_Amazing Grace_. 

You can find more tunes here.


----------



## Augusta (May 13, 2008)

In a pinch you could use Gilligan's Island or House of the Rising Son, they are both common meter.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 13, 2008)

That was awesome Josh.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (May 14, 2008)

H:

From: The Book of Psalms For Singing I like Psalm 119X as well as the one mentioned by AV1611 above.

-CH


----------



## a mere housewife (May 14, 2008)

I love Chloe's little southern accent which can be heard distinctly around her dad's.

My favorite Psalms to sing are song 100, "All Creatures that on earth do dwell", and Psalm 90.


----------



## jaybird0827 (May 14, 2008)

Added Psalm 46:1-11.


----------



## Augusta (May 14, 2008)

I have some new favorites now! Thanks go out to Andrew for the Psalms cds etc. They are really good.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (May 15, 2008)

Try here

98

St. Magnus

O sing a new song to the Lord
23

Tarwathie

The Lord is my shepherd
124

Old 124th

If God the Lord had not been on our side


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 25, 2008)

There are some nice recordings that you can listen to online here:

Geneva College - New Song - Psalms of Praise


----------

